# Taming, feeding?



## AlphaandDino (Nov 7, 2012)

My columbian tegu's name is Dino and I got him around march 2012, this is pretty much my first pet so help would be appreciated! He is not really tame yet, I believe he knows im his caretaker but he doesn't let me hold him much without hissing and throwing a fit. The first few months I didn't interact with him as much as I should but recently I had been sticking my hand in his tank and picking him up occasionally when possible. He has only bitten me twice, both times after I had been pursuing him for a while, and the second time was the only time he had really sunk his teeth in for me to feel them! Since then I haven't had as much time for trying to pick him up during the weekdays and I was wondering any good methods for taming him asap with as little biting as possible lmao. Also how often should I be feeding him now? Is it safe for me to let him out around my apartment? Feedback is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 7, 2012)

Time and patience. 

I got my Colombian when he was a juvi and he was super skiddish. 
Spent time in and around his viv just spot cleaning, changing the water and the likes. 

He's a year and 3 months old now, still doesn't like to be held on to... He doesn't bite or tail whip; does occasionally huff and puff but I don't have any problem with him being in a bad mood from day to day. 

My big thing was tempting him out of his viv with food, then just having partial contact with him as he ate... Strokes, head scratch and the likes. 

Just don't lose faith and remember that just like you or me, a tegu is going to have his good and bad days; don't force it on him if he's clearly not in the mood. 

Mines now a puppy and its mad rewarding bud. 

[attachment=5711]


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 7, 2012)

Just give him sometime....its good to just let them be when you first get them so they can settle in and become familiar with they're new home that you will be giving them...NEVER take them out of they're hides or wherever they like to hide or choose as they're place of peace whether it be behind the water bowl or wherever...it'll make them feel uncomfortable and react negative towards you...if hes outside his hide and walking around just simply place your hand inside his enclosure and allow him to come up to you and feel you out and little by little that will allow him to become more comfortable with you...if he doesn't come to you then just gently pet him and scoop him up in your hand and begin to handle him everyday ill say maybe 2 times a day and before you know it hes gonna be awesome with you and don't be discouraged by the fact that hes a Colombian...they're usually fiesty just like any other tegu will be but with the right care and tons of great husbandry all of them get comfortable and no longer see you as a threat but now they're buddy and they're just the one of the greatest pets to own just never force anything on them and don't push to handle them if they just aint feeling it that also isnt a good idea because they'll react negatively but handling is key! just make him feel comfortable


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 7, 2012)

Word.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice Colombian you have there @DavidRosi


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Nov 7, 2012)

One doesn't simply handle a Tegu, you have to learn the body language of your Tegu and you have to learn to disengage. You wont be able to just pick him up and you'll be best friends. First you have to handle him in small amounts then work your way up. After that your Tegu will become calm.


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheers boss !


----------



## AlphaandDino (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I will try everything when he wakes up tomorrow!


Anybody have any ideas on when to switch him into a new cage? And if i should take him out on his leash? ( that is if he will let me get it on)


----------

